

AT&T Responds to Fake Steve’s Operation Chokehold - IgorPartola
http://www.cultofmac.com/att-responds-to-fake-steves-operation-chokehold/23509

======
pavel_lishin
"We are mad because this plumbing is insufficient, and we're not getting
enough water! So we're protesting by running all the water we can, all day!"

------
bioweek
How many of you guys are going to do this?

